# Merry Christmas



## shaneb3 (Dec 18, 2013)

Merry Christmas to everyone here in the Philippines.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Were making spaghetti and crock pot chicken with stuffing some BBQ and Lambanog for drinking, we'll be up till Midnight, I guess it's a tradition with most here and I'm playing old Christmas music classics.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

We are making the spaghetti, spit roasted chicken, macaroni salad, tuna kinilaw, beef steak and tuna pasta. Have to do the nocha buena thing (late dinner) along with gift opening n plenty of beer.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jon1 said:


> We are making the spaghetti, spit roasted chicken, macaroni salad, tuna kinilaw, beef steak and tuna pasta. Have to do the nocha buena thing (late dinner) along with gift opening n plenty of beer.


Jon, you forgot to include the address so we can all come calling for the great food tonight-Hahaha. Merry Christmas to you and yours. Enjoy the BBQ etc...


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hahaha secret!!! Don't have enuf budget for beer!


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

It's already 8:30 here in KSA, and the wife went back to her place for the gift exchange and party with her villamates. Work for both of us tomorrow.

Merry Christmas to all of you.


----------

